# Buying the Sorby Pro Edge Tool



## SteveG (Sep 9, 2015)

Some of you may know that CSUSA has the Sorby Pro Edge on sale now. 10% 0ff (Saving $50 off the $500 price) This sale COULD be the nudge to get me to plop down my plastic and indulge myself. (Sadly, we in Hawaii have what we UN-fondly refer to as the "Paradise Tax", which is anything that bumps the cost of anything due to it happening in Hawaii. In this case, the 'tax' is the shipping costs. On the mainland you will pay CSUSA an extra $20 shipping because the unit is heavy. In Hawaii, I will pay $118 shipping. “Paradise tax”. ) Why not try Amazon? Amazon will not even sell this particular item to me (a Prime member) at a Hawaii address. Can’t do it.

I am seeking inputs from people who have experience with the Sorby Pro Edge before I jump into this purchase.  Based on your own experience, would you:
1.	Recommend someone (me) purchase this tool?
2.	Buy this tool again, with what you know now?

I will appreciate any experience based opinions. Thank You!


----------



## Silverado (Sep 9, 2015)

Hartville Tool has this sharpener for $525.00 with free shipping.


----------



## KenV (Sep 9, 2015)

Silverado said:


> Hartville Tool has this sharpener for $525.00 with free shipping.



Not if you live in Alaska or Hawaii   Read the details


----------



## SteveG (Sep 9, 2015)

I appreciate suggestions for buying sources, but as Ken knows, if it does not fit in a Flat Rate Box, there are special shipping price structures for Hawaii and Alaska. Some sellers simply will not ship to us. I am wanting to gain opinions on the tool itself, based on those with hands-on.  Your experience will be of great value to me.


----------



## SteveG (Sep 10, 2015)

I have read good reviews on this tool, once you get past the fairly steep price. But I am hoping to hear from any in this group having experience with this sharpener. Any help out there?


----------



## Fish30114 (Sep 10, 2015)

Steve, I don't have a Pro-Edge, but I took a class with a fellow who had one. He had good things to say about it, he said it was pretty simple (not stone simple but pretty simple) to set up, and that he was able to produce and reproduce sharp edges on his tools quickly with it. I personally have a hella belt sander-a 1.5x42 Burr King and I use it often and am able to get very sharp edges on most tools. The key to reproducing sharp edges is repeatability in your fixturing and how you present the edge to the sharpening medium. Since the Sorby is basically a belt sander with fixturing designed for lathe tools I am a fan of it. the belt sander is a highly efficient tool for sharpening--thus the reason that it is the main 'have to' tool for all knifemakers. I think you would be pleased with Sorby Pro Edge, and the fellow I took the class with is a big fan of his.

Good luck whichever way you go--


----------



## TonyL (Sep 10, 2015)

I also think that you will be pleased. If you equip a VS or SS 8 inch grinder with a CBN wheel and a wolverine system and Robo rest...you may actually save some money or it will be close. Within that range of 400 to 700 bucks, I am pretty sure you will achieve the desired results. And it is certainly more portable than an 8 inch grinder and CBN wheel(s). In fact, I may have just talked myself into getting one LOL. I know that your question was not about budget, but that portability thing is a nice to have.


----------



## KenV (Sep 10, 2015)

Steve -- Glen Lucas has a DVD out on sharpening.   I have it loaned out but here is the teaser

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-eR7c4NNG0

He shows 3 systems --  Wolverine with CBN wheels, Tormek, and the Sorby 

My take is that his personal preference is Tormek, but he does a good job of showing that all three make turning tools sharp.   

I have a lower cost belt system and wolverine system.  Belt system is the one lee valley sells and I added a variable speed gear motor I had to keep the shipping cost down.  Much smaller than the Sorby -- but it does wear metal away in a controlled fashion.

There are few who have a range of different gear -- and in the US, the more common system is the wolverine.  OneWay has done a good job of marketing and those who teach like jig systems so they can teach instead of sharpening tools.

Any of the Three that Lucas displays will work well   -   From there it is about style.


----------



## JimB (Sep 10, 2015)

I watched a Sorby rep demonstrate this at a Rockler store. Since the settings are built into the system the repeatability was very easy. The entire system seemed easy to use. I did get to feel each tool after sharpening and I didn't think there was any difference from what I get with my 8" slow speed grinder with wolverine system. I also have the Raptors for easily setting the jigs and I get excellent repeatability.

If I remember correctly, there is very little flexibility with bevel angles since everything is built in. I may be wrong so you may want to check into it. The rep was also vague about how easy it was to reshape a bevel that requires removing more material. I can do this fairly easy on my grinder.

Overall it looked like a good system but I didn't think it was any better than my setup. Considering the cost I'll stick with what I have.

Hopefully someone with experience with multiple systems will chime in.


----------



## SteveG (Sep 10, 2015)

These last few post are truly helpful...getting right to the issues that either make or break the true value of a sharpening system. I do already have an 8" higher speed grinder if major reshaping is needed. Mostly I am looking for the utilization AFTER the initial ruff shaping is accomplished. Ease of repeatability is, of course, top priority.

Thanks guys for your observations.  Any additional inputs are welcome.


----------



## TonyL (Sep 10, 2015)

I also like the portability issue. I use skews and rely on my CBN grinder. When I travel (by car) to turn..It's not practical for me to pack a grinder, wheels, wolverine, and robo rest. I can do it, but don't want to. I am thinking that the Sorbey may be the answer to the travel issue. That or learn how to use a hone the right way (?). 

Enjoy the research and whatever decision you make!


----------



## brownsfn2 (Sep 11, 2015)

I bought one.  I always sucked at sharpening on a grinder.  Just could not seem to maintain the geometry of the tool.  The first day I got the proedge I took my one skew back to its original angle and gemoetry.  It was really easy.  It does take some getting used to but the edge it puts on the tool is really nice.

I used the 60 - 120 - 240 (I think) belts and the edge was really fine and sharp.  I would say it is the sharpest edge I ever put on a tool.  

So I am happy with mine.  If you do bowls you will want to make sure you have the right size jig for how you like your bowl gouge ground.

Check Ebay as well.  I got my for $360 from Ebay that Hartville Tool put up there as a return item.  

Hope that helps.


----------



## hcpens (Sep 11, 2015)

*Woodcraft of Honolulu*

Woodcraft of Honolulu
1311 Kalani Street
Honolulu, HI 96817
Call Us: (808) 841-9876
Fax Us: (808) 841-1234
Email Us: honolulu-retail@woodcraft.com

Sunday: 10 AM - 4 PM
Monday: 8 AM - 8 PM
Tuesday: 8 AM - 8 PM
Wednesday: 8 AM - 8 PM
Thursday: 8 AM - 8 PM
Friday: 8 AM - 8 PM
Saturday: 9 AM - 6 PM


----------



## Gus Jr (Sep 11, 2015)

I use one and it is great!  I switched from using carbide tools and now always have a sharp tool!


----------



## dbrown117 (Sep 11, 2015)

I have one, and love it. If you use HSS tools, you will want the ceramic belt,  and probably (at least) the 600 grit trizact honing belt.

I would highly recommend this sharpener. It is fast, easy, and grinds a flat bevel.


----------



## TonyL (Sep 11, 2015)

Is it portable?


----------



## KenV (Sep 11, 2015)

TonyL said:


> Is it portable?



44 pounds plus what you mount it on --


----------



## TonyL (Sep 11, 2015)

ha....I guess it needs weight for the stability.


----------



## KenV (Sep 11, 2015)

TonyL said:


> ha....I guess it needs weight for the stability.



3/4 plywood and a clamp or two for making it secure to a table


----------



## TonyL (Sep 12, 2015)

Thanks Ken.


----------



## SteveG (Sep 14, 2015)

Hi to all who responded to my request for inputs, as I decided whether to purchase the Sorby Pro Edge. Your favorable observations along with other positive reviews helped, and I decided to do it. Order has been placed. Thanks for your help. Now I want to share my experience in placing the order with CSUSA.

CSUSA will attempt to use Flat Rate for Hawaii whenever possible, but the buyer has to call to request that they compare it for cost...it is not automatic on a website order. I called, since I was ordering other stuff besides the Sorby machine. The reply was that with the 40+ pound machine, there would be no benefit splitting the order to Flat Rate. So I said thanks, and went ahead with the website order process. biggrin: New, cool tool on the way.) About ten minutes later an email arrives, partially quoted here:

Email from CSUSA:   Steve, 
I spoke to you earlier regarding your online order for the Sorby Pro Edge Sharpening System.  I noticed your order come through and I took a look at the shipping charge.  I noticed it looked quite high even for the package being 45 pounds.  I called our Shipping Manager and we discussed that we could lower the shipping to $87 for you.

The initial shipping charge was going to be $123.  So even though shipping is expensive, the company, and the particular employee in this case, worked to minimize the pain. I appreciate the effort, and thought others here would like to know.


----------



## Fish30114 (Sep 15, 2015)

Steve, I for one really appreciate your last post--I look with great interest at comments on various vendors and they have a real impact on my decisions to buy. CSUSA is one of my personal preferred vendors and I am happy to learn that they went the extra mile for you with this purchase. 

I'll be looking forward to your thoughts on your belt sander when you get it--and especially how you use it with your various lathe chisels.

Regards--Don


----------



## SteveG (Sep 16, 2015)

CSUSA shipping policy (Basically out the same day) yields results that rivals some of the our native-to-IAP high speed vendors.  Living in Hawaii, and my Sorby arrived on the doorstep just shy of 46 hours from the moment I pushed the button, slightly deflating the ole AMEX card! :biggrin::wink:


----------

